# Your Opinion of the best Old Puritan Works



## Kevin Lewis (Jun 19, 2007)

I am interested to find out what you consider some of the best old Puritan writings. These can be out of print, or still in print books. I have found that these old works can be some of the best inspirational material. Thanks so much for your input.


----------



## westminken (Jun 19, 2007)

I would recommend:

The Works of John Owen (Banner of Truth)
The Works of John Flavel
The Works of Thomas Brooks
The Works of Richard Sibbes
The Works of Thomas Boston (Tentmaker Publications)
The Works of Thomas Goodwin (Reformation Heritage)

These are just some of the books I have. What would be the best thing to whet your appetite is look at Meet the Puritans by Joel Beeke and Randall Peterson. This book has a summary of the lives of the Puritans and also a bibliography of their works that are in print. It is well worth the 20-25 dollars. For me how I got into reading the Puritans was a class that Sinclair Ferguson taught at WTS Dallas a few years ago about the Christian life according to the Puritans. We read quite a few of the Puritan Paperbacks by the Banner of Truth. The PP's would be a great introduction to the Puritans at an introductory level. I would start with The Bruised Reed by Sibbes (PP) and then read some of Thomas Watson and progress from there. 

Hope this helps you.

Also, check out The Shepherd's Scrapbook website, Tony Reinke has a series of posts on how to get the most for your money in starting a Puritan library. I made use of it and was satisfied by his recommendations.


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 19, 2007)

I would add:

Stephen Charnock
John Colquhoun
Christopher Love
Willam Gurnall
John Bunyan
Samuel Bolton

Jim


----------



## weinhold (Jun 19, 2007)

For an excellent introduction to Puritans and their writings, see The Devoted Life, edited by Kelly Kapic and Randall Gleason


----------



## CanuckPuritan24 (Jun 19, 2007)

I am considering buying the works of John Newton. How does his works (6 vols?) stock up in comparison to some of the other puritan giants afore mentioned.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 19, 2007)

Many excellent suggestions have been listed. Tony Reinke's Strategy for Building a Puritan Library is a good place to start. Robert Martin's _A Guide to the Puritans_ is also a helpful resource. Joel Beeke wrote _A Reader's Guide to Reformed Literature: An Annotated Bibliography of Reformed Theology_, which is also found in the back of _Reformed Confessions Harmonized_, and which lists the best books on particular topics in each century. You can also glean some good titles to read from his article Why You Should Read the Puritans. And of course I second the recommendation to study _Meet the Puritans_ - an indispensable resource which I read just about every day. And we should not forget another great resource: A Puritan's Mind. 

To give my own answer to the query of what are the best Puritan works would be rather lengthy, but given some time I may come back to this thread with my list.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jun 20, 2007)

CanuckPuritan24 said:


> I am considering buying the works of John Newton. How does his works (6 vols?) stock up in comparison to some of the other puritan giants afore mentioned.



Hi:

Do not buy the works of John Newton - it is not worth the money even at a discount. Buy Flavel, John Brown of Haddington's Systematic Theology, Bullinger's Decades (though not a Puritan - sorry), William Bridge's Works, Charnock, William Cunningham's Historical Theology, George Gillespie's English Popish Ceremonies and/or Jus Divinium Regiminis Ecclesiastici (both from Naphtali), Samuel Rutherford's Letters, Anthony Burgess' Spiritual Refining, or Ralph Robinson Christ All and in All.

Some just off the top of my head.

Blessings,

-CH


----------



## ReformedDave (Jun 20, 2007)

The "Gospel" series by Jeremiah Burroughs. It can be purchased through Ligonier.


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Jun 20, 2007)

*Are many of these out of print?*

Some of these works seem to be out of print. How can a person go about obtaining out of print copies?


----------



## westminken (Jun 20, 2007)

You will probably have to scour the used book websites such as ABE, Alibris, Amazon, etc. 

Which books are out of print that you are looking for?


----------

